# Water heater won't work on gas!



## Derbyshire (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello lovely forum peeps,

Long time lurker, first time posting!

We have a Carver Rapide water heater in our van. It works fine when on hook-up but we can't get it to work using gas. 

It will light initially but will not stay lit. There is a bit of corrosion around the connections under the plastic cover (on the outside of the van). Could this be the problem? 

We've just done 3 days at a festival in a field with no facilities. Fridge works lovely on gas, the leisure battery stood up very well, we had the loo but couldn't get hot water so we came home smelly!!! :lol-053:

Any pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 12, 2011)

Blocked air inlet or exhaust?


----------



## Derbyshire (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Exhaust definitely not. Air inlet, don't think so.


----------



## fofeg101 (Jun 12, 2011)

We have a Cascade 2, I'm not sure if it works on the same principle as the Rapide, but we overnighted on a road with not too steep of a camber, the heater wouldn't work on gas until I put the nearside wheels on the pavement to level up the van....no idea why.


----------



## Derbyshire (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Van's parked on a level driveway so not sure that could be the problem. 

Are there any suppliers who sell parts for these beasties? We may have to try and replace some of the corroded parts and try again.

Thanks


----------



## AndyC (Jun 13, 2011)

Derbyshire said:


> Thanks for the input. Van's parked on a level driveway so not sure that could be the problem.
> 
> Are there any suppliers who sell parts for these beasties? We may have to try and replace some of the corroded parts and try again.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.arcsystems.biz/

AndyC


----------



## Derbyshire (Jun 13, 2011)

Brilliant. Thanks. Off for a read.......


----------



## Fancythat (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you removed the Plastic cover that clips over the air vent on the outside of the van? The cover is there for when you are driving, but needs to be removed when you arrive.


----------



## fofeg101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fancythat said:


> Have you removed the Plastic cover that clips over the air vent on the outside of the van? The cover is there for when you are driving, but needs to be removed when you arrive.


We've just returned from a short trip away in our van, on the way out we drove through torrential rain and on arrival I couldn't get the heater to work on gas. After two days we went onto a site with EHU, the heater worked OK on mains electric. When we left the site, and went back to wilding, I thought I'd just give the heater one more try on gas and it's working OK now. Is it possible I got rain water in somehow which dried out when the exchanger had hot water in it? I can't find any reference anywhere to a clip-on cover to shield the vent when I'm under way, if there is one where might I get one from?


----------



## Sooty 10 (Jul 1, 2011)

We had the exact same problem a few weeks back. I phoned the tech guys and was told that it will be the conections to the circuit board. They told me to locate the circuit board and find the connections , un connect the board then re connect making sure you push the terminals on firm. I did all this and it has worked ever since.

Hope this helps.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## fofeg101 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sooty 10 said:


> We had the exact same problem a few weeks back. I phoned the tech guys and was told that it will be the conections to the circuit board. They told me to locate the circuit board and find the connections , un connect the board then re connect making sure you push the terminals on firm. I did all this and it has worked ever since.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Keith (sooty)


Thanks for the tip, the plug did feel a little loose, I'll keep my fingers crossed. BTW, I've started a thread re maintenance of these units.


----------



## eileencon (Jul 7, 2011)

We have the same problem.  The rod broke in the heater, we presume due to the very cold weather over the winter.  All sorted on that front but same problem won't heat on gas.  Spoke to some very helpful man at Tuckers Caravans Cannock and he said water had probably leaked on the circuit board and that is what is causing the heater not to work on gas.  Circuit boards are about £80 so for now we will boil a kettle and have a bath in a pan if we have too!!!  May sort it in the future but for now we can cope.  Only thing not working on a P reg Autosleeper Talisman. Good luck.


----------



## Derbyshire (Jul 12, 2011)

Fancythat said:


> Have you removed the Plastic cover that clips over the air vent on the outside of the van? The cover is there for when you are driving, but needs to be removed when you arrive.


 
The cover on ours is not removable easily. It certainly doesn't look like it should be removed on a regular basis. If the cover is removed (needs a screwdriver to do this), it exposes everything to the elements, which doesn't seem right. 

Will get hubby to have a look for the circuit board and see if that could be anything to do with it. 

Still thinking that corroded parts are our problem.


----------



## peanut (Jul 12, 2011)

there is a huge 100+ page thread on preloved abour the Cascade 2 
Preloved | all carver cascade water heater, gas fire, fanmaster,p4 questions here discussion uk


----------

